

IPython 0.11 - Innovation in iPython - bruth
http://stronginference.com/weblog/2011/7/15/innovations-in-ipython.html

======
mattdeboard
I'm always surprised when people poo-poo iPython. This is especially prevalent
in #python.

I've used REPLs for a handful of languages and without a doubt, iPython is the
best interactive shell available for any language that I have ever used, apart
from slime-repl mode in emacs, though that is somewhat a different animal.
iPython is ridiculously flexible and full-featured, and one of the few code-
editing tools I can use that doesn't instantly make me miss emacs.

I will say that Haskell's shell (the name of which I can't recall) is pretty
great but IMO doesn't touch iPython.

edit: Oh, far and away the best improvement to iPython 0.11 is instant exit()
:P No more:

>> exit() Are you sure? ([y]/n)

~~~
o1iver
haskell: ghci

~~~
mattdeboard
Oh right, the name I was trying hard to remember was the wrong one, the ghci's
package management, Cabal, which is awesome. I'd love to have something like
that in ipython just for the gee-whiz factor.

------
bryanwb
Python isn't my favorite language but IPython is by far my favorite REPL. Keep
up the great work IPython team!

------
wulczer
We used IPython's parallel processing features at (first (take-right jobs 2))
for load testing. One machine would run ipcluster and people who were not
doing CPU or network intensive tasks would fire up ipengine that connected to
the ipcluster box.

By doing that they would volunteer their machines to the cluster pounding away
at the big server that was being tested.

EDIT: fix my Scheme

------
ntoshev
Other good Python consoles are DreamPie and bpython.

~~~
DrJ
I switch between DreamPie and IPython regularly (depends on which shortcut I
press).

------
mattdeboard
Well, I will have to poo-poo iPython and say that it is not ready for use with
Django yet. `manage.py shell` breaks if ipython 0.11 is installed.

Fixes are here: <http://wiki.ipython.org/0.11-Migration>

